# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Njëkohësisht

## Anisela

Dielli zhduket ne cdo perendim te mbremjeve
Qielli mban qetesine e nates
Njekohesisht pjesa tjeter e botes 
zgjohet ne nje dite te re..

Ti zgjohesh nga drita e forte e agimit
Jeta kundermon pasterti
nga dallget e oqeaneve qe fryjne
nga pjesa jote e jetes..
Ketu jam ulur une,
e hena me ben shoqeri me ndricimin e saj..

Mendoj dhe ndjej
aromen e oqeanit tend ne kte ane te jetes..
Dallget me kujtojne 
nje dite para shume kohesh..
nje dashuri te humbur 
qe une smund ta harroj kurre..

Ndodhet shume larg horizonteve te mija
na ndan nje dite dhe nje nate ne mes..
Cdo stine me sjell kujtimet tona..
Ne jemi te ndryshem 
por dicka kemi te perbashket..

A thua mendon per mua?
Kur ulesh ne breg te detit mbremjeve?
Kur yjet vallzojne mbi ty?
Kur kujtimet notojne si dallget e detit?
A thua ke nje qoshe ne zemer,aty dhe ruan kujtimet tona?

----------


## Anisela

Pasqyra...eshte sekreti im...
Eshte ajo qe ndjell trupin tim te zhveshur
nga genjeshtrat...monotonite...harresat...
Kurioze per reagimin tim....
ndjellese..maramendese....
Me zhvesh..remben forcen nga duart e mija
dhe perkedhel trupin tim...ngadale..lehte...
E atehere une jam skllave e saj
kapercej kufijte e lumturise verbuese
qe mi afron ajo..
dhe hidhem ne brendesine e saj..
Aty gjej veteveten...ciltersine e paturpshme
epshin pervelues qe krijon ndricimi i saj....

----------


## Anisela

Sy qe verbohen para neonesh
te helmuar nga dashuri te shkuara
te helmuar nga fanatizmi
por te exituara nga syte e tu.........

Me ler te kercejme mes njerez alkooliste
dhe nje deti te mbushur me tym cigaresh
Ti je aq afer,por njekohesisht i panjohur per mua...

Cdokush e sheh exstasen ne syte e mi
megjithate.......
 smund te injoroj
buzeqeshjen e komplimenteve...........
Mos me lene zemren te godase nje goditje me shume....
Mos me lepire eksplozionin e buzeve te mija....
Mos deshiroj.....

Mendimet vershojne si Autostrade nepermjet kokes
dhe yje shoh para syve te mi,kur ti me veshtron...
Ethe vershojne ...mbi trupin tim nga prekja jote...
Nje zemer e mbytur ne exstas...
kerkon poshte veshjes tende......
Kerkon te ndaloje Boten nje minute...
Te ngrije kte moment....dhe ta ruaj
 ne zemren time pergjithmone..'


Perkulem per disa minuta..drejt dyerve te endrrave..
Mendimet e mija argetohen mes puthjesh te flaketa...
Duar qe kerkojne...
Lakuriqesi trupash..

E lagur...E pire...dhe e Dashuruar..

Ishte ku une u ndodha....

----------


## Anisela

Asnje dite seshte e lire
ato mbahen peng derisa te mbarojne
Mbas tyre freskon nata
me erresiren qe askush se degjon..
Muzike pa ze,shikime te ftohta
ora nuk punon,por tik-taket degjohen
Shpejt shkon koha dhe dita gdhin perseri
te gjithe qe perjetuan naten
nuk kthehen asnjehere me ketu...

----------


## Anisela

Te kam inat...nuk dua qe te ekzistosh..
Dua te te qelloj fort
se ti nuk do te kujtosh...
E kam inat buzeqeshjen tate
E kam inat qe duhet te te enderroj cdo nate...

E urrej kur ti me mban fort..
E urrej kur ti me ben te harroj,
ate qe eshte e pamundur...
I urrej buzet tua prane buzeve te mija..
I urrej ato se jane te tuat..

Iurrej fjalet qe me peshperit
fjale qe une kam deshire ti degjoj...
Pse nuk do ta kuptosh?
Qe urrej te te dua ty kaq fort.....

----------


## Anisela

Nuk dua te ngrij lutjet e tua
dhe te zbus akullin e shpirtit tend..
dua te te hedh nje shkendije
Me ler te te arrije
te thyhem ne preherin tend....
Te ndjej ftohtesine ne faqen time...

----------


## Anisela

E hap ngadale deren e dhomes ku ti fle
drite nuk kish vetem nje qiri i ndezur
ne ndricimin e tij
shoh nje gote me uje...
Ti qendron aty...i  zhveshur...i trembur...
Veshtron nga hena e plote
mbyll syte dhe buzeqesh pak.....

----------


## okiverdi

> Dielli zhduket ne cdo perendim te mbremjeve
> Qielli mban qetesine e nates
> Njekohesisht pjesa tjeter e botes 
> zgjohet ne nje dite te re..
> 
> Ti zgjohesh nga drita e forte e agimit
> Jeta kundermon pasterti
> nga dallget e oqeaneve qe fryjne
> nga pjesa jote e jetes..
> ...







Nuk di se ne cfar ane te oqeanit jeton 
por kuptoj se prejardhjen nga e keni ,
poezie juaj dale prej nje zemere  mergimtareje 
-
te shkretat zemra tona qe ngelen gjithmone te trishtuara 
te premtj qe sonte do te shkoj buze detit e do te ulem prane dallgeve te tije
do te rilexoj poezine tende e lotet e mi te kripur me dallget e detit do ti perzije
se  une dhe ti  te perbashketa kemi dashurite e humbura 
horizontet e femijerise ,detin, rrezet e henes
naten me te paster pa re, shikoni yllin qe do te ndrisi me shume 
veshtrimet tona ndoshta takohen 
se ate ylle cdo nate me sy te perlotur e shikoj edhe une...............

nga KUJTIMI- GENOVA -ITALI -kujtimc2000@yahoo.it

----------


## Anisela

E di se si ndihesh, miku im i dashur
ngadale dita do te na mare  
ne preherin e saj.......

Po agon.....
Ti je gjithcka per mua
dhurata me e bukur
me e shtrenjte e jetes sime....
Eja prane meje dhe veshtro
dhuraten qe na ben jeta....

Le te shohim ate me te pakten
nuk na interesojne madheshtite...
Manite nuk kane fund
ne do jetojme,guxojme....
E kupton cfare kemi?
Ndricimi ekziston
ne dite te zeza dhe neteve...
Sa kohe qe sjemi te vdekur
cdo gje fantastike ekziston.......

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Te kam inat...nuk dua qe te ekzistosh..
> Dua te te qelloj fort
> se ti nuk do te kujtosh...
> E kam inat buzeqeshjen *tate*


Mos e kthe në bejte...Ne kemi fjalën tonë të bukur shqipe "tënde" ...(lol)

Suksese në krijimtari !

----------


## Anisela

Ti thua qe je i dashuruar pas shiut
por kur nis,ti hapen ombrellen...

Ti thua qe je i dashuruar pas dimrit
por kur vjen,ti i mbyll deren...

Ti thua qe je i dashuruar pas eres
por kur fryn ti ke ftohte...

Prandaj une kam frike kur thua qe me do....

----------


## Anisela

Nje zemer e vogel rri vetmuar dhe qan
e vrare shume here,por perseri di te fal..
Terhiqet nga gjithkush
 dhe vetem marin dhe marin
e kjo zemer e vogel mbetet perseri e vetme
e genjyer prej te gjitheve...

Por cuditerisht,asnje nuk do ta mbaje ate
Pse duhet te luash kur nuk di regullat?
Pse te besosh ne ate Dashuri 
qe thone eshte e vertete?
Pse luan me zemren e tjetrit,
kur te gjithe kemi nje?

Pse eshte kjo zemer e vetme
pikerisht e imja?

----------


## Anisela

Me mberthejne duart e tua
ti me fal nje sinjal
nje sekret per ta ndare...

Koha ndalon....Heshtje...
per nje sekonde..pastaj kthehet zeri
ngadale...pa shpjegim...pa kuptim...

E dehur nga lumturia
lekundem,ne brendesi te pyllit...

----------


## Anisela

Ti me njeh mua...Ti sheh une dua...
ne rrahjet e zemres ndjejme afersine
ne enderren e deshirave ne hidhemi lehte...


Eja te reshkasim ne dallget e ndjenjave
dhe perplasemi ne Boten e cudirave...

Atje gjejme Diamantet...kerkojme qetesi
me perkedhel lehte doren time
Mere ate dhe i vemi pas Ylberit....

----------


## Brari

poezite i ke bere te bukura.. dhe kam bindje se do besh perseri shum me te bukura..

urime..

----------


## Anisela

Askush se di
qe ti shpejt do dalesh
se ti fle si nje rrenje...

Do zgjohesh si nje fidane
cdo gje eshte ne ty
ne trupin tend...
Do ta kuptosh kur te lulezosh
e atehere.....

Atehere,do qe te kthehesh mbas
por me ne fund vyshkesh....

----------


## Anisela

Nje grua e vetmuar 
po luan ne violine
Era i  ngateron fundin e saj te bardhe...
Tingujt qe ajo i hedh egersisht ne horizont
i remben era per ne vende te panjohura...

Oshetima i kthen pas tingujt
por ajo perkedhel violinen me faqet e saj....
Me sy te enjtur te perqendruar ne horizont
ajo luan extimin e fundit te saj te cmendur.....

Mbi shkembinje...gjuhe zjarri
ndricojne floket e saj si vale te kuqe...
Brigjet kercenohen...rrete hysterike
se ajo luan egersisht...e pa kontroll...
Telat eksplozojne ne mes te tingujve
gishterinjte e saj trokasin mbi violine.

----------


## Anisela

Une luajta me ndjenjat e tua
une luajta aq mire
E ti vallezove ashtu sic desha une

Une luajta aq mire 
u zhyta ne trupin tend
Shikimi yt me lutej
E une paradoxe....

Mendoja fasadat..zerat..oshetimen..
erresiren
Smund te te gjej ty dhe njehere
s po gjej vendin e lojes...

Po une luajta aq mire
jetova ne vetevete
Mos harro kete
ne qofte se me degjon mua..

Une luajta....

----------


## EDUARDI

Ju Vajza qe keni llogjike
As nga Dashuria mos kini frike.....

----------


## Anisela

Ne boten e enderrave
ku rrete jane roze
atje te vemi ti dhe une
Ne boten e enderrave
mbi livadhe te lulezuar
dhe bregdete te nxehta...
Atje te jetojme ne
te jetojme une dhe ti...

Ne boten e enderrave
poshte kthjelltesise qiellore
nen ndricimin e henes
atje te jemi une dhe ti...
Ne endrra te kam prane
jemi bashke
atje je ti
 dhe une "Ne"....

Ne boten e enderrave
Atje dua te jem..
Atje dua te jetoj....
Atje dua te mbetem...

Do ti te enderrosh me mua?

----------

